# Short Story Morning



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

A Great Start To A Day..


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Great pic, and a nice little cigar


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice, man how musch did that lighter set you back! I know anything with the Opus X logo is just crazy money!

By the way I really don't want to know, just thinking out load LOL.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Nice, man how musch did that lighter set you back! I know anything with the Opus X logo is just crazy money!
> 
> By the way I really don't want to know, just thinking out load LOL.


It was a gift..from a very generous brother...
Rob


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

One of my favorite smokes.. 
can't get enough Hemmingways.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Way to enjoy life!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

good cigar!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Great way to start the day with a little cameroon goodness and coffee!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Helluva way to start the day - nicely done!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Heck yes a very nice start!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

After thinking about it I haven't had one of those in probably 6 or so years.
Great smoke.


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

what a coincidence i had one of those today also! was a fantastic smoke


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

One of my favorite cigars. The "right" way to start off a Monday morning! Nice Rob!

CD


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

*nice start*

it doesn't really get any better than that.


----------

